# Impasto Services anyone?



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Impasto Services out of the Sacramento area in California? Their prices are extremely low ... $12 for a lawn cut?!?!?!

They sub from FAS, Safeguard and Cyprexx. Wondering if anyone heard of them or is working for them. Not here.


----------



## tjshandymanser (Sep 18, 2012)

i did some work for them last summer. i had to fight with them to get my money. they kept sending my the same WO for recuts that i had to bid on. i would stay away from them IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Come on Guys and Gals.....

heck the name says it all "IMPOSTER Services" JEEZ :clap:


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

sounds like a nice place I could take my wife out for dinner.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Best darn Pizza you can get... 

Price is a bit cheap but that is because of all the middlemen invloved in making it...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have to ask were they the SAM vendor for FAS? I know 1 of the SAM Vendors in CA called Horizon Construction.. Per their website "
As the President and owner, Darren Siegel acquired his General Contracting License in California as a sole proprietor in 2002 under the name *New Horizon Construction*. Over the years the company has grown and was changed to a corporation under the name Impasto Services, Inc., in 2007.
Darren brings to the table over twelve years of construction experience ranging from remodeling residential homes to managing real estate to becoming a leader in the property preservation field. The experience he has gained over the years, shows in his passion for making sure every detail is expertly executed and each job is completed to the client’s satisfaction."


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

if its not a national company then they are a sub wish banks would let the realtors do their own business get rid of the nonsense


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

david said:


> if its not a national company then they are a sub wish banks would let the realtors do their own business get rid of the nonsense


If everyone would quit accepting work from these "SUBBERS" the nationals would have no choice but to this....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> If everyone would quit accepting work from these "SUBBERS" the nationals would have no choice but to this....


I've made a good living over the past 4 years accepting work from "subbers". I think the solution is to only accept profitable work, regardless of who is issuing the WO.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

It was made clear they were/is/are a sub. What I would like to know is if they were the SAMs vendor in CA for Fannae Mae assets.


----------

